# Database errors



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Currently getting errors when it's loading certain aspect of the page dealing with the class_core.php file


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if it's related, but I can't get the iPad app to run, getting a parse error.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

One of the errors: Warning: mysql_query(): 5 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in [path]/includes/class_core.php on line 408

Formatting of everything is a bit 'off'.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

klang said:


> Formatting of everything is a bit 'off'.


That's a bit of an understatement....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is what I'm getting on the bottom of the page.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

In addition for me I am seeing the page draw correctly, but when its done the black background goes away so the entire top of the screen is white but the dbstalk logo is black, this is on the default Blue style.

It was doing this at home on my mac and is doing the same thing here at work on my windows 7 machine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I've seen this as well and have alerted everyone who needs to know.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Here is what I'm getting on the bottom of the page.


Same here.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

All set guys! Few! Thanks for the report. 

I did not get an alert on the issue as the site was actually still running. Just looking weird. I did find a plug in that had changed and thus fixed it. Took me some time, as it was a weird error to find. Even rebooted the entire server to see if something went wrong at the server level as it was just that weird.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to have you back!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Glad your up and running again.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

much prettier - thank you


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for your punctual response.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually kind of liked the way it looked when it went funky


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> I actually kind of liked the way it looked when it went funky


Their is one in every crowd.


----------

